# Skyline Drift pics from Flame and Thunder



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Hi all,

Here are some of the action shots from the Flame and Thunder Drift demo this sat










BNR32 + RB25 box - front drive shafts + 'drift spec' lock = Garage D GTR











I like sparks i do 











Santa Pod Drift R32











Z-Work R33 piloted by Chunk 












Big Chief in his new R32


More :

DORISTARS.COM :: Flame & Thunder 2007

Marcin Gwozdz Photography


----------

